# WHAT THE HECK KIND OF FOODS ARE OK TO EAT????



## allmine1 (Aug 31, 2003)

HI.. I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO EAT ANYMORE? I HAVE IBS C. DOSE ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 This book is a good place to start if you have been correctly diagnosed with IBS (c-type or otherwise).What dietary instructions one would start with have to be arrived at on the basis of more information...a surevy of what your symptoms are and their frequency, and a intake log (what are you eating now).Dr. Guillory's book contains sections on how to keep a dietary intake log and on altering the content (increasing) of soluble and insoluble fiber in the diet.The literature does show that increasing fiber intake, especially soluble fiber, like eating at least (4) raw fruits per day (watching the intake log and introduing fruits one at a time can help you note if the fruit causes any increase in pain or gas), can heklp the bowel movements (pectin makes a nice gel in the gut).However, so far, no one has found a truly efficious fiber protocol which is predictable. You have to experiment with fiber enhancement. Also it does not good for the global symptoms (extraintestinal symptoms).There alos has been some success with such adjuncts as low diose antidespressena therapy as well as CBT.Are you under the care of a gastroenterologist or your primary care practitioner?I don't get here much these days but I will peek back within 48 hours to see your response in case I can be more specific.MNL


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

before you go buying something try this: ../diet/ it gives you a basic idea of what NOT to eat as well as IBS safe foods. If you follow the links there are also many many recipies posted by members with IBS. I've been following heather's basic diet (I don't eat the trigger foods listen on her page) for about 18 months and I get an attack about once a month as opposed to daily.


----------

